# Ts 3 Push-to-talk



## Janaki (11. November 2010)

Hi, 
hab ein kleines Problem mit Teamspeak. Im TS der eigenen Gilde hab ich keine Probleme, im TS meines Raids bekomme ich die Meldung Schalte Push-To-Talk ein. Erzwinge das Recht "force-push-to-talk"
Der Rest der Gruppe spricht frei ohne Push-to-talk, der Admin meint auch, er hätte nichts eingestellt, was mich zwingen würde, Push-to-talk zu aktivieren. 
Jetzt frag ich mich, liegt das an mir, bzw. meinem Client? Die anderen im Channel können ja ganz normal sprechen.
Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß, was man dagegen tun kann? Grad beim Zocken ist das absolut nervig, da erst auf ne Taste drücken zu müssen.


----------



## Belty (12. November 2010)

Es gibt wohl seit einiger Zeit diverse Probleme mit den TS3 Client und Windows 7 als OS.

Hatte vor kurzem das Problem das Voice Activation bei mir nicht funktionierte, in den Optionen bei "Sprache testen" ging es einwandfrei, aber in einem Channel funktionierte es nicht, ich musste jedes mal mit Push to Talk arbeiten.

Laut den TS Foren sollen die mittlerweile angehäuften kleineren Bugs nach und nach mit den kommenden Patches gefixt werden.
Das von mir beschrieben Problem wurde schon mit dem letzten Patch gefixt, denn bei mir geht es wieder.


----------

